# how to get this mary-kate olsen look?



## lindsay_lu (Apr 13, 2008)

this is a sort of simple look but i really like it - can anyone give me recs on how/what to use to recreate it?

i dont have a nude colour the same as her lids anyway, so it would be cool to get a rec for that and the blue(???)ish shade on her lower lash line?

http://www.olsen-twins-news.com/news...17-2005-10.jpg
http://www.olsen-twins-news.com/news...17-2005-09.jpg


----------

